# Patiently waiting



## dpc (Aug 6, 2022)

A brother-in-law's dogs patiently waiting while he inspects his herd of cattle.


----------



## steen-ag (Aug 7, 2022)

dpc said:


> A brother-in-law's dogs patiently waiting while he inspects his herd of cattle.
> View attachment 204985


Waiting for eos-R1 ?


----------

